# Occasional pain next to belly button



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Jan and Emilycaitlin,

I was wondering whether you could help me. Today and on Sunday I have had a weird pain to the right of my belly button. It has gone away again now that I've eaten something. It's a bit like trapped wind but different! The baby is moving around at the same time so I thought it might be because the baby has been punching in that area or maybe lying on some internal organ and squashing it!  My knowledge of anatomy is somewhat lacking, so I apologise for my ignorance! Where should the fundus be up to by now? Perhaps it's pressure from the uterus rising pressing against my belly button? I'm just over 22 weeks pregnant by the way.

Many thanks in advance for your help!


Kasia


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Your fundus would be around your belly button by now and i dont think you have anything unusual to worry about.  You can get all sorts of funny sensations when you are pregnant so have fun!

Jan


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Jan,

Thanks for your reply. I phoned my midwife yesterday and she said much the same thing - that it was probably the fundus passing the belly button area. It seems to get sore after I have eaten a lot too - but I noticed the baby was kicking the area last night after dinner quite vigorously, so maybe the baby's position also had something to do with it. It was great fun watching my stomach move anyway!  I'm just wondering if the belly button is going to stick out anytime soon. It feels quite tender today too.

Thanks again!


Kasia


----------

